# Gran Fondo Giro d'Italia



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Coming to Miami-Coral Gables:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2012/05/rcs-sport-launches-gran-fondo-giro.html


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Latest announcement:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Think Pink: Giro d'Italia Announces Its First Gran Fondos in U.S.


----------



## DuviVr6 (Feb 9, 2012)

Cool I'm in! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Sweet! I am in!


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Cool. Thanks for sharing the info. I'm moving back to Broward County next month (after being gone for 9 years ) so I already signed up for it.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

I would love to come to this. Can someone recommend a good place to rent a bike.


----------



## snookanglr (Jul 31, 2012)

Pricey but my wife and I are going.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

It better be better organized than last year.


----------



## snookanglr (Jul 31, 2012)

It's a different group putting it on this year so that could help. I think you're thinking of the one by Gran Fondo USA. I'm talking about the Giro d'Italia.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

That's true. It's still a mighty expensive Century though. The Speedway and Snowbird events are more like $40.


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, beyond my budget, my bicycle takes all of it anyway! Yes, is not a lot


----------

